# Brand new here



## RKS72 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi just found this forum and glad I did so I can get some real life answers and views on a potential separation. I won't go into any details yet as I will read thru the discussions the next few days and hopefully it will make me a little more "comfortable" or understand that others are going thru, and what I am feeling at the moment. Very scared and confused at the moment and I hope to gain some insight from this forum.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Welcome! Sometimes just writing it out, as uncomfortable as that can feel, is where you'll get insights from others who might relate or provide suggestions.

Nice bike!


----------



## RKS72 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi, thank for you the welcome and comment on the bike as well!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just post when you are ready -- LOTS of folks here who can help give you different perspectives...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Lots of people here will listen and be able to help. You are not alone


----------

